# Toe Strap Issue Union Binding



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

sounds like you need the mediums. but let bring it in a hole and put it over top instead of around front and see if that helps


----------



## Sideburn (Oct 24, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> sounds like you need the mediums. but let bring it in a hole and put it over top instead of around front and see if that helps


I have 10.5 boots and the M end at like 9.5/10. I tried the Mediums and I pretty much had the force the boot in and set all straps to the max. 

I will try your suggestion as well. Thanks.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Move the heel cup, as Union uses adjustable heel cups. check for centering.


----------



## Gangstatalk (Nov 23, 2011)

*Yes*

Yes you can move them down and you can also adjust them on the binding.


----------



## Sideburn (Oct 24, 2011)

Gangstatalk said:


> Yes you can move them down and you can also adjust them on the binding.


I already moved the screw down a hole to tighten them. Is there another setting somewhere else? I saw a a union video showing some other adjustments to the teeth strap, but I don't think the Atlas has that. 

The heel cup is already adjusted to have an equal amount of toe and heel when my boot is strapped in.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you take binding off of your board the toe strap can be adjusted from underneath. There are slots to position it forward or back.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

try moving the heelcup all the way forward. 

post pictures of your boot strapped in


----------



## Sideburn (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok - Will try all the above 2nite and post pics after. Appreciate it guys.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

goddamn Union toestraps suck so fucking bad. its like they TRIED to make them not fit as many boots as possible. shitty.


----------



## Sideburn (Oct 24, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> goddamn Union toestraps suck so fucking bad. its like they TRIED to make them not fit as many boots as possible. shitty.


I hope that's not my case, but I will know by 2nite.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> goddamn Union toestraps suck so fucking bad. its like they TRIED to make them not fit as many boots as possible. shitty.


So true. I happen to like them only because they fit my Burton Hails like a glove.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Hope you have better luck than I did. I fixed a pair of Union Data toe straps by replacing them with Burton caps.


----------



## Sideburn (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok guys, here it is: 

1. I adjusted my heel cup to "1" - There is 0-1-2 (3 settings). This leaves me with 1 inch heel drag and .75 inch toe drag - almost centered. It seems to always be off by .25 inches no matter which way I move it. 

2. I moved in my toe strap by one hole. Both straps also have the ability to be moved towards the toe or back towards the heel. I moved them both back from underneath towards the heel. 

It seems like I have a few teeth now, but not that much. 

I am running out of patience with these bindings, not sure if it takes this much effort/work to tweak and still not get the right results. 

Check out the pics.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

That set up looks fine to me. Looks like the overhang on heal and toe is about the same. It doesnt have to be perfect. And as far as the straps go you are only supposed to have three maybe four teeth left.


----------

